# egg sharing at hearts and Essex?



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi we've recently been told that we cant get nhs funding. So were looking into all options to fund icsi ourselves. Would be really great to anyone who can share information on their journey. Has anyone done egg sharing at hearts and essex? Would be great to hear from someone. Xx


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Catherino


I have just done the egg share scheme at the herts and essex clinic. The staff at the clinic are great. We decided choose this clinic in september and have just completed the egg share scheme. If you have any question I am more than happy to answer them if I can.


Karen


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Catherino. I too am an egg sharer at H&E and as Karen says they are great. I'm just about to start my 2nd share. x


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Karen,  thanks for the reply. I have a few questions if you dont mind. Firstly congrats on your BFP. How long did you have to wait for the donor match? and if you dont mind me asking how much did the treatment cost, i understand it varies depending on different drugs.
We are going to the open evening on 28th april so a little excited about seeing it. Feels more real now and a little scary!!

Catherino
xx


----------



## dmorrice (Apr 9, 2010)

h i also recomend herts an essex the saff r great ad really friendly.i was lucky enough to get a bfp and am 9 wees pregnant today due to being an egg share recipient. we were lucky we didnt wait too long signed up in august 25th advised of 4-6 month wait started treatment in ja 2011.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Catherino


The match was very quick. I was ready to start treatment at the end of December and I was matched at the beginning of January. Unfortunately the recipeant decided to pull out of the scheme but within 3 day the clinic had another match and our cycles match so we were really lucky that we could start straight away. 


We had to pay for husbands blood test £150 but you can ask your GP to do them to save you money. We also had to pay the registration fee £105. That is all we had to pay for until we got the BFP.


Now I am due to pay for the crinone gels. I have to take 1 a day for 12 weeks. They cost £40 for 15 gels so they are very expensive, but if you speak to your GP they can prescribe them. I am very lucky that my GP had prescribed them so that is saving me £40 per fortnight.


The clinic is very nice and the staff are great. The open evening is very good and you get to have a look at the facilities. If you have any other questions just ask.


Karen


----------

